# Merlin Frame ID and year?



## dditty (Jun 3, 2007)

Hey guys,

I picked up this Merlin today and I'm wondering if you guys would help me determine the model and year. I've checked the interwebs and forums and so far I've gathered the following data:

- Bottom bracket is larger than 1".
- Serial number is 703003.

Thanks!


----------

